# Puerto princesa flights



## irishbo (Dec 28, 2014)

Flying from San Francisco (SFO) to Manila (MNL) on Monday April 13th PAL 105 arriving MNL at 3:40 am Wednesday April 15. At 7:00 am. 

At 7:00 am boarding PAL 2845 to Cebu (CEB) arriving 8:15 am. 

Here is where I am having the Problem !!!

I cannot seem to find any Direct Flights from Cebu to Puerto Princesa

All options on the internet go back to Only PAL with flights leaving 
Cebu to Manila to Puerto Princesa with almost a 24 hour delay
from departure and layover!

There must be another way to do this???

No point in flying to Cebu. Isn't there a flight sometime in the early am
on the morning I arrive from Manila to PPS ?

Please send me some good news. There must be another carrier with
daily early morning Direct Flights from either Cebu or Manila??? 

Thank you for your assistance.

Happy New Year


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

irishbo said:


> Flying from San Francisco (SFO) to Manila (MNL) on Monday April 13th PAL 105 arriving MNL at 3:40 am Wednesday April 15. At 7:00 am.
> 
> At 7:00 am boarding PAL 2845 to Cebu (CEB) arriving 8:15 am.
> 
> ...


Check Zest Air and Cebu Pacific Airlines. You'll need to check their websites directly as not going to show up on the online travel sites like PAL does. Also note you will have to go to a completely different terminal at the NAIL complex via taxi; so leave lot of time to clear immigration and customs, get bags etc to then get a taxi over about 5 mins away. Also Cebu Pacific and Zest going to have much tighter baggage weight restrictions etc....need to research all that. They even weighed my carry on. Good luck


----------



## irishbo (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow, are you a night person !!!

Thank you so much of the information. Do you happen to know if
there are any Direct Flights from Manila to PPS? If so, I could 
just line up a flight from there, instead of flying Manila to Cebu.

Are you living in Palawan/PPS ? If so, where do the Expats meet
for beer?

Will be trying to get a furnished house to rent in PPS on a long term basis.

In Tagaytay, I paid P10,000 monthly including electric and water in 
a gated community. Too crowded and polluted in town so I thought 
I would try PPS.

Happy New Year

Bo


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

irishbo said:


> Wow, are you a night person !!!
> 
> Thank you so much of the information. Do you happen to know if
> there are any Direct Flights from Manila to PPS? If so, I could
> ...


Nah. Asawa and I still reside Seattle area; moving back to PI 2016. Made more trips in& out PI from all over globe than I can remember them all now, plus worked there before. We have lot extended family in Roxas City , Palawan (wife born there; dad in law from there originally) but for that reason, will not settle there. We have little kids; so, I'll need settle where can get good private school. You' ll find some folks on this site and other sites living in Palawan...just post a notice or question looking for advice on life ion Palawan and they'll likely reply. Best of Luck and Happy New Year!


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

irishbo said:


> Wow, are you a night person !!!
> 
> Thank you so much of the information. Do you happen to know if
> there are any Direct Flights from Manila to PPS? If so, I could
> ...


Yes on Direct flights on Cebu Pacific for sure, as we've used that to go there. Better of the two airlines, but either will do. Make sure check out El Nido when there. Loved that place when there in 09 right before my repeat "big Iraqi adventure" . Will be interested see your posts as things progress.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Also look at SEAir (Seair | Your Favorite Airline to Boracay) the fly from Manila to PPS...


----------



## irishbo (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you

For immigration purposes and the Exit Ticket, which destination
should I take from Puerto Princesa?

The Throw Away Ticket.

Manila to where ????


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

irishbo said:


> Thank you
> 
> For immigration purposes and the Exit Ticket, which destination
> should I take from Puerto Princesa?
> ...


Wherever is cheapest


----------



## irishbo (Dec 28, 2014)

Obviously, but I am asking Where! One of the guys will know.

Thank you,

Bo


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

irishbo said:


> Obviously, but I am asking Where! One of the guys will know.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Bo


Its not a cut and dried answer. These flights vary in price as to promos...time of yr.....destination... The cheap flights are where u find them


----------



## irishbo (Dec 28, 2014)

Duh!

As I stated earlier one of the Expats will know from experience.

So, I don't have to check all of the airline schedules, etc!

Thank you, but I will wait for a definitive answer.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

irishbo said:


> Duh!
> 
> As I stated earlier one of the Expats will know from experience.
> 
> ...


Duh? You're being rude when you got an honest answer


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

irishbo said:


> Thank you
> 
> For immigration purposes and the Exit Ticket, which destination
> should I take from Puerto Princesa?
> ...


For your "cheap" throw away ticket, but a flight out of Clark! Example,; Clark to Hongkong (or Macau) on TigerAir.


----------



## irishbo (Dec 28, 2014)

This Sir is an Honest answer which you may read on another thread below 
your comment, I was being Rude. Quite the contrary. 

But thank you for your attempt to answer my original question.

This is what appears below your last reply.

For your "cheap" throw away ticket, but a flight out of Clark! Example,; 
Clark to Hongkong (or Macau) on TigerAir.


----------



## irishbo (Dec 28, 2014)

Dear Overmyer,

Thank you for the answer I was seeking. 

I didn't mean to offend the other Gentleman, but I needed 
a definitive answer which you kindly presented to me.

Happy New Year,

Bo


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

irishbo said:


> This Sir is an Honest answer which you may read on another thread below
> your comment, I was being Rude. Quite the contrary.
> 
> But thank you for your attempt to answer my original question.
> ...


Again...those will vary even though u didn't like the answer. I have paid 150 for flight from Clark to HK also. It varies. Your duh answer was extremely rude. We can all do without rude


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Thread Closed*



irishbo said:


> Duh!
> 
> As I stated earlier one of the Expats will know from experience.
> 
> ...


Irishbo,

Like the rest of the members here, I can only point you in the right direction in most things. You will need to go to the sources for accurate information on costs to fly to any given destination.

Best advice is to contact a travel agent where you are for the fares.

*This thread is now :closed_2: ...

*Jet Lag
Site Moderator


----------

